# Jet Ski Rigging For Fishing



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

New to this, I just bought the wife an FX HO and man is this a stable platform!








Also just noticed we have a JS forum here on 2Cool. What I am hoping for in this thread is for everyone to post up as many pictures as possible from all angles of how you rigged you ski for fishing.

I think this will be a great place for all rigging but my focus will be on some sort of simple ice chest rod holder set up that can be strapped to the back and removed when the wife wants to play.

I have sent the request to join the FB Texas Jet Ski group also. Thanks in advance for any and all photos or step by step tutorials.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

There's a lot of options on jet ski rigging. Here's one that I put together for another 2cooler.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm new to this also but don't need to be extreme









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Wiznut that looks awesome! But I have to agree with Profish00 and it needs to be something easy to put on and take off so the wife can do it when I am not around. 

Profish00 did you build or buy the one on your Ski?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

RAMROD1 said:


> Wiznut that looks awesome! But I have to agree with Profish00 and it needs to be something easy to put on and take off so the wife can do it when I am not around.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That particular one I pictured is held on with ratchet straps the same way Profish00's would be. It's just a strap on thing, not permanent install.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.watercraftstuff.com/Jet-...es_p_33.html?gclid=CKGCyZb_hNQCFYQbgQodq5wOCw

That site has many options, I looked forever it seems and finally bit the bullet on 2 rod holders, igloo sold separately


----------



## Bass14 (Oct 7, 2015)

looks great.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok got an offer for a Platinum that I could not pass up so now we have this for the wife's ski, cant wait to slap it on and give it a workout!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Quick fit just to see how it sets. I like it. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

